# A few from recent turning...



## SDB777 (Mar 31, 2011)

What do I do with some of the wood I mill? Simple, turn it into profit....okay, I give a lot of them away, but sometimes I sell one or two!

The lastest....







When is one enough? Pretty much never.... I often turn three or four at a go!

Another from the same day.....








And finally..... The most difficult for me to turn.








Hope you enjoy looking at 'em as much as I enjoy making them!

Scott B


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great job man, way too cool!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 16, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Great job man, way too cool!!!


 
Got to use all those slabs I mill for something....or the wife would really rip me a new one!



Scott B


----------



## swift4me (Apr 17, 2011)

Very Very nice!

I've never made one, but alot of guys use the pen mandrels for duck call parts too. 

Pete


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 18, 2011)

nice work.


----------

